# Grammar lesson for the day;)



## Denise1952 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## jujube (Nov 24, 2014)

I want one of those.....the trophy, not the 'trophe....  Good one, Denise!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2014)

Great one, just too funny !


----------



## Falcon (Nov 25, 2014)

Denise, It irks me when some people don't know the difference between  LOSE and LOOSE .


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 12, 2014)

How 'bout the infamous to, too, two dilemma?


----------



## Raven (Dec 12, 2014)

There and their are two words that are commonly used incorrectly.

Some times I think I need to take a few grammar lessons because it has been a long time
since I was in school.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi all,

Sorry I didn't see your replies, to add to the list, then and than are hard ones, or were for me until I had an English Comp. class.  As some of you can tell on here, I seem to conveniently forget a lot of what I was taught, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 12, 2014)

AZ Jim said:


> How 'bout the infamous to, too, two dilemma?



and don't forget tutu, LOL!!  Oh wait, tu tu, LOL!!


----------



## Raven (Dec 12, 2014)

Me too Denise.


----------

